# Mk 9 elite on order



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

It will take months to come in, but I ordered one up.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats :smt023


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice I hope it shoots as good as it looks!!!

RCG


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice gun, don't believe what all the haters say about Kahr :smt023


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats. That will be one long wait of anticipation!!!!


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats. I just received my new MK9 last week. Put 250 through it plus some SD rounds. It now rides on my belt. Love it. Would have liked an elite but could not find one at the time and did not want to spend any more $$$. Have fun when you get it. They are great guns.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks! It came in the other day. Now I need to clear it off of layaway.:smt023


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

oak1971 said:


> Thanks! It came in the other day. Now I need to clear it off of layaway.:smt023


Actual pics will be in order once you get her home.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I know the drill.


----------

